# Renato Sanches."Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima...".



## admin (19 Giugno 2022)

Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


bravo admin a riportarlo subito!


----------



## gabri65 (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".



Posso dire una cosa?

Mi stanno sulle [email protected] queste socialate misteriose date in pasto al pubblico.


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Giugno 2022)

ma in quale social?


----------



## __king george__ (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


mmmmm a dire il vero questa sembrerebbe piu a favore nostro....

poi sta a vedere parlava della nuova casa macchina da comprare..


----------



## Dexter (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


Solo uno scemo verrebbe nel Milan di Redbird piuttosto che al PSG con Messi e Mbappe. Chissà i giocatori della nostra rosa cosa pensano della situazione...


----------



## Pit96 (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


Si spera che l'ego (e non l'anima) equivalga ai $oldi parigini 

Come avevo detto ieri l'unica speranza di vederlo da noi è la volontà del giocatore perché avendo aspettato troppo ora il PSG può superare la nostra offerta sia nei confronti del Lille che del giocatore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".



Oggi gli amici hanno detto che ama alla follia la Francia ed è legatissimo al futuro allenatore del PSG. Aspettiamo a tirare conclusioni...


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2022)

Subito like tattico di Botman al post

Ovviamente magari non vuol dire nulla, ma hanno la stessa valenza degli inviati sky sul Milan, quindi


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".



Io non lo so dove andrà a giocare Sanches, ma una cosa è certa: a 25 anni dopo aver sbagliato un paio di scelte di carriera non può più sbagliare. 

Credo che aldilà dei soldi debba valutare sopratutto tecnicamente la sua prossima squadra.


----------



## Kayl (19 Giugno 2022)

Kakà disse che era stato Dio a dirgli di andare al Real Madrid... Se parliamo di ego, in quale delle due squadre sarebbe più importante?


----------



## Dexter (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


Ciao sono Renato
Mmmm vediamo vado in Italia nel Milan lavatrice in mano ai prestanome, senza direttore sportivo, con Messias titolare, a guadagnare 3 milioni, o me ne vado al PSG a giocarmi la Champions con Messi e Mbappe e a guadagnarne 4-5? Mmmm fammi pensare...i nuovi acquisti del Milan quali sono? Pobga avete detto? Wow allora vado al Milan! Ah PobEga dite...no allora non lo conosco..


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


Se questo non è mono-neurone allora sta frase e un buon segnale per noi.
Poi magari ha un QI medio basso e sta dicendo l'esatto opposto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Giugno 2022)

Ma Magic Mike non potrebbe mettere una buona parola ?


----------



## LukeLike (19 Giugno 2022)

Ormai noi milanisti dobbiamo specializzarci solo nella decodifica di messaggi social


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Si spera che l'ego (e non l'anima) equivalga ai $oldi parigini
> 
> Come avevo detto ieri l'unica speranza di vederlo da noi è la volontà del giocatore perché avendo aspettato troppo ora il PSG può superare la nostra offerta sia nei confronti del Lille che del giocatore



Io credo lui abbia voglia di essere protagonista, non può sbagliare scelta del prossimo club, altrimenti a 25 anni saluta già la possibiità di arrivare ad un certo livello.

Molto dipende da cosa gli promette il PSG, se sarà o meno centrale al progetto, ho visto tanti bei talenti andare li e finire nel dimenticatoio, non vi faccio nemmeno la lista.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Giugno 2022)

Aspettiamo il commento di Leao per capirne di più


----------



## Swaitak (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


per 5-6 milioni chi non venderebbe l'anima come Milhouse


----------



## The P (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


Certo che lui e Botmab se arrivano si presentano alla grande, altri due Tonali.


----------



## princeps (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


Per me ormai è andato, inutile illudersi, anche se io mi continuo a cullare nell'illusione
Per me era un colpaccio (unica incognita tenuta fisica): a quelle cifre un giocatore con questo potenziale ed esperienza internazionale non penso esista....

per Botman non mi strappo i capelli, per lui si


----------



## gabri65 (19 Giugno 2022)

Il figlio di Bottanaman non dice niente sui social? Nemmeno in qualche cavolo di metaverso?

Tzk.


----------



## davidsdave80 (19 Giugno 2022)

l'anima de li m*****i tua


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


Speriamo in bene. 
Purtroppo siamo messi talmente male che ci attacchiamo a tutto....


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".



Tradotto per i comuni mortali?

Vuole vendere l’anima al Diavolo?


----------



## Viulento (19 Giugno 2022)

a ok, allora va all'inter.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ciao sono Renato
> Mmmm vediamo vado in Italia nel Milan lavatrice in mano ai prestanome, senza direttore sportivo, con Messias titolare, a guadagnare 3 milioni, o me ne vado al PSG a giocarmi la Champions con Messi e Mbappe e a guadagnarne 4-5? Mmmm fammi pensare...i nuovi acquisti del Milan quali sono? Pobga avete detto? Wow allora vado al Milan! Ah PobEga dite...no allora non lo conosco..


Siamo in pratica un Torino che ci ha creduto di più.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


Potrebbe dire tutto e il contrario di tutto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


razionalmente parlando, se il PSG si è fiondato su Sanches penso non ci siano tanti dubbi su dove andrà a finire il buon Renato. Ad oggi non possiamo minimamente competere, come ingaggio e forza della squadra per competere in CL. Direi di salutarlo ora, ce ne faremo una ragione.


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2022)

Non ricordo un singolo, uno, giocatore che sia mai venuto da noi dopo presunti messaggi, post e like sui social. E ce ne sono stati.
Dunque...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


Beh, penso sia chiaro..


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh, penso sia chiaro..



Ovvero?


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Solo uno scemo verrebbe nel Milan di Redbird piuttosto che al PSG con Messi e Mbappe. Chissà i giocatori della nostra rosa cosa pensano della situazione...


È esattamente il contrario.
Chi mai andrebbe a far panchina al PSG quando puoi andare in un Milan in completa ascesa mondiale.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È esattamente il contrario.
> Chi mai andrebbe a far panchina al PSG quando puoi andare in un Milan in completa ascesa mondiale.



Il Modigliani.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È esattamente il contrario.
> Chi mai andrebbe a far panchina al PSG quando puoi andare in un *Milan in completa ascesa mondiale.*



Ammiro il tuo ottimismo


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh, penso sia chiaro..



Non lo so se siano vere le voci (e cifre) che girano, ma di sicuro se il Milan vuole questi due deve fare uno sforzo in più, ed i ragazzi prendere una ferma posizione. 

Che Botman non voglia andare a giocare per il nulla al NewCastle è risaputo...Sanches al PSG come palcoscenici non cadrebbe poi cosi male.


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È esattamente il contrario.
> Chi mai andrebbe a far panchina al PSG quando puoi andare in un Milan in completa ascesa mondiale.



E proprio li il nocciolo, Sanches che non può sbagliare passo della sua carriera deve capire che centralità avrebbe nel progetto parigino. Se veramente prendono il suo ex tecnico occhio, perchè effettivamente potrebbe avere altre garanzie tecniche.


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2022)

Il Psg si è fondato anche su Enzo fernandez proprio in queste ore.. Ed hanno già preso vitinha.. Prendono tutti i centrocampisti del mondo? Vedremo


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


.


----------



## Dexter (19 Giugno 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Siamo in pratica un Torino che ci ha creduto di più.


No, ma mettiti nei panni di un giocatore in quel limbo. Pensi ragionino in maniera tanto diversa? Perché dovrebbe venire al Milan? Perché é una squadra storica (e basta)? Per giocare con Krunic? Attenzione che qui non si parla di Donnarumma, non serve che ne spieghi i motivi


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> razionalmente parlando, se il PSG si è fiondato su Sanches penso non ci siano tanti dubbi su dove andrà a finire il buon Renato. Ad oggi non possiamo minimamente competere, come ingaggio e forza della squadra per competere in CL. Direi di salutarlo ora, ce ne faremo una ragione.


guarda se prendessimo quei 3-4 tanto attesi non saremmo tanto dietro al psg.
pensa solo al portiere che hanno e ai difensori ahaahha


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma Magic Mike non potrebbe mettere una buona parola ?


Chi???Aspetta e vedi che se le cose vanno a rotoli Magic Mike e gli altri scappano col primo aereo.


----------



## sion (19 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> No, ma mettiti nei panni di un giocatore in quel limbo. Pensi ragionino in maniera tanto diversa? Perché dovrebbe venire al Milan? Perché é una squadra storica (e basta)? Per giocare con Krunic? Attenzione che qui non si parla di Donnarumma, non serve che ne spieghi i motivi


scusami ma che discorso è? Siamo campioni d Italia e sono certo la squadra sarà rinforzata, un giocatore deve essere lusingato a venire da noi.. Poi perché sempre krunic? Qualche discreto giocatore ce lo abbiamo anche noi ma sicuramente avrò sognato e lo scudetto l ha vinto l internazionale con noi settimi


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


Per me l'ego è egoismo e presunzione. 
Lo collego al psg, una squadra fatta di figurine che lo riempirebbe di denaro.


----------



## unbreakable (19 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Chi???Aspetta e vedi che se le cose vanno a rotoli Magic Mike e gli altri scappano col primo aereo.


occhio che galtier e campos avevano pure lui al lille..OCCHIO..che ci mettono 30 secondi a dare un calcio nel culo a dollarumma


----------



## David Drills (19 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> No, ma mettiti nei panni di un giocatore in quel limbo. Pensi ragionino in maniera tanto diversa? Perché dovrebbe venire al Milan? Perché é una squadra storica (e basta)? Per giocare con Krunic? Attenzione che qui non si parla di Donnarumma, non serve che ne spieghi i motivi


Su Youtube ci sono centinaia di video che rappresentano l'esatto motivo per cui dovrebbero venire da noi.

Certa passione non si trova ovunque, sicuramente non a Parigi o a Newcastle.


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


Boh entrare nella testa di un calciatore per uno che ha un Q.I. nella media non è la cosa più semplice del mondo. Bisogna chiedere a qualche velina o mononeuroni vari che infestano web e social.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda se prendessimo quei 3-4 tanto attesi non saremmo tanto dietro al psg.
> pensa solo al portiere che hanno e ai difensori ahaahha


lo sai che centelliniamo anche i centesimi, se offriamo 3 di ingaggio il PSG ne offre 5 6 o quelli che servono, tanto questi hanno panchinari da 10 e passa milioni di stipendio come Dollar e Icardi. Se interessa non ci sono mazzi. Secondo me.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2022)

Indovina che vuole Sanches? 
Ci mancava il calciomercato con l’enigmistica.


----------



## Dexter (19 Giugno 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Su Youtube ci sono centinaia di video che rappresentano l'esatto motivo per cui dovrebbero venire da noi.
> 
> Certa passione non si trova ovunque, sicuramente non a Parigi o a Newcastle.


Apprezzo il modo di ragionare ma siamo entrambi tifosi, ovvio che io e te sceglieremo sempre il Milan...purtroppo bisogna mettersi nei panni degli altri, e ripeto che qui non parliamo di Donnarumma, con tutto ciò che ne implica (giovanili, italiano, riconoscenza, scadenza contratto ed altri mille motivi)


----------



## Dexter (19 Giugno 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> scusami ma che discorso è? Siamo campioni d Italia e sono certo la squadra sarà rinforzata, un giocatore deve essere lusingato a venire da noi.. Poi perché sempre krunic? Qualche discreto giocatore ce lo abbiamo anche noi ma sicuramente avrò sognato e lo scudetto l ha vinto l internazionale con noi settimi


Sono certo che Renato ne sia lusingato, non ho mica scritto che preferirebbe il Pizzighettone. Ma nel mondo reale, non in quello delle favole, la quasi totalità dei giocatori di calcio di un certo livello preferisce giocare con Messi e guadagnare 5 piuttosto che giocare con Messias e guadagnare 3. Poi se vogliamo continuare a raccontarci che tutti devono preferire il Milan di Gerry Cardinale perché abbiamo 7 Champions allora ok


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


Bella frase ma chissà cosa vorrà dire...
Vedremo.


----------



## uolfetto (19 Giugno 2022)

Credo si riferisca alla famosa anima de li mortacci sua, come direbbero in Nord Europa.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Credo si riferisca alla famosa anima de li mortacci sua, come direbbero in Nord Europa.


Speriamo abbia venduto l'anima al diavolo.


----------



## Antokkmilan (19 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Solo uno scemo verrebbe nel Milan di Redbird piuttosto che al PSG con Messi e Mbappe. Chissà i giocatori della nostra rosa cosa pensano della situazione...


Il Milan di Redbird ha vinto uno scudetto con la rosa da sesto posto( secondo la maggior parte degli utenti qui diceva questo) mentre l’armata branca leone con le figurine continua a fare figuracce in mondovisione nonostante abbia Messi…io due domande me le farei.


----------



## Giofa (19 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sono certo che Renato ne sia lusingato, non ho mica scritto che preferirebbe il Pizzighettone. Ma nel mondo reale, non in quello delle favole, la quasi totalità dei giocatori di calcio di un certo livello preferisce giocare con Messi e guadagnare 5 piuttosto che giocare con Messias e guadagnare 3. Poi se vogliamo continuare a raccontarci che tutti devono preferire il Milan di Gerry Cardinale perché abbiamo 7 Champions allora ok


Secondo me noi ci facciamo mille viaggi ma per il 99% dei calciatori conta una cosa: la pecunia.
Messi o messias sono relativi


----------



## Gamma (19 Giugno 2022)

Nella sezione commenti di quel post c'è una bolgia milanista.


----------



## Antokkmilan (19 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ciao sono Renato
> Mmmm vediamo vado in Italia nel Milan lavatrice in mano ai prestanome, senza direttore sportivo, con Messias titolare, a guadagnare 3 milioni, o me ne vado al PSG a giocarmi la Champions con Messi e Mbappe e a guadagnarne 4-5? Mmmm fammi pensare...i nuovi acquisti del Milan quali sono? Pobga avete detto? Wow allora vado al Milan! Ah PobEga dite...no allora non lo conosco..


Se il Milan è in mano ai prestanome vai alla finanza non vedo perché perdi tempo a scrivere qui su un forum milanista sinceramente. Che vada al Psg come Donnarumma,..c’è ne faremo una ragione…


----------



## gabri65 (19 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Il Milan di Redbird ha vinto uno scudetto con la rosa da sesto posto( secondo la maggior parte degli utenti qui diceva questo) mentre l’armata branca leone con le figurine continua a fare figuracce in mondovisione nonostante abbia Messi…io due domande me le farei.



Io di domande me ne farei tre, come il numero di giocatori persi a zero per puri motivi monetari.

Credo tu sottovaluti le enormi belle figure che fanno i giocatori quando varcano le soglie degli istituti bancari.

Per quelle brutte in campo, badalà ...

Poi speriamo pure che arrivi. Vedremo.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Giugno 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Per me l'ego è egoismo e presunzione.
> Lo collego al psg, una squadra fatta di figurine che lo riempirebbe di denaro.



D'accordo Penso che sia Botman che Renato vogliono arrivare il Milan certo poi c'é il Lille di mezzo


----------



## Antokkmilan (19 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> No, ma mettiti nei panni di un giocatore in quel limbo. Pensi ragionino in maniera tanto diversa? Perché dovrebbe venire al Milan? Perché é una squadra storica (e basta)? Per giocare con Krunic? Attenzione che qui non si parla di Donnarumma, non serve che ne spieghi i motivi


Perché al Milan giochi. Perché al Milan c’è un progetto. Perché al milan c’è più possibilità di crescita. Perché al milan c’è un gruppo unito senza figurine è senza piantagrane e senza prime donne. Perché al milan giochi se lo merito e la maglia te la devi sudare. Perché al Milan ci vai se lo vuoi davvero. Ma ovviamente se vuole andare al Psg libero di farlo…ma non mi si dica che il Psg è la squadra dei campioni che mette in bacheca una champions al anno è l’altro pure.


----------



## Antokkmilan (19 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sono certo che Renato ne sia lusingato, non ho mica scritto che preferirebbe il Pizzighettone. Ma nel mondo reale, non in quello delle favole, la quasi totalità dei giocatori di calcio di un certo livello preferisce giocare con Messi e guadagnare 5 piuttosto che giocare con Messias e guadagnare 3. Poi se vogliamo continuare a raccontarci che tutti devono preferire il Milan di Gerry Cardinale perché abbiamo 7 Champions allora ok


Guarda qui sono parzialmente d’accordo ma non tanto perché c’è Messi ma perché il giocatore guadagna di più. Messi è vecchio è finito ci sono un sacco di giocatori che oggi gli sono davanti ma soprattutto quella squadra che tu idolatri con Messi ha fatto solo figuracce


----------



## Antokkmilan (19 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Secondo me noi ci facciamo mille viaggi ma per il 99% dei calciatori conta una cosa: la pecunia.
> Messi o messias sono relativi


Esattamente condivido


----------



## Antokkmilan (20 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io di domande me ne farei tre, come il numero di giocatori persi a zero per puri motivi monetari.
> 
> Credo tu sottovaluti le enormi belle figure che fanno i giocatori quando varcano le soglie degli istituti bancari.
> 
> ...


Dopo uno scudetto vinto ancora che pensate ai giocatori persi a zero? ma siete testardi cavolo.


----------



## Milo (20 Giugno 2022)

Ricordatevi che Renato in passato aveva già scelto la strada del Dio denaro, e gli è quasi costata la carriera, per me si è fatto in questi anni un bagno di umiltà ed ha già scelto il Milan, saranno boiate, ma i like di botman e il commento di Rafa, PER ME, si tratta di persone che già sanno, che salvo pazzie di Redbird sarà rossonero.

e infine lo ridico, sono ormai 3 giorni che dicono che il psg l’ha praticamente preso, invece siamo ancora a parlarne, mi sembra strano…


----------



## gabri65 (20 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Dopo uno scudetto vinto ancora che pensate ai giocatori persi a zero? ma siete testardi cavolo.



Mah, e allora saranno stati una allucinazione, che ti devo dire. Stiamo parlando di giocatori che scelgono squadre in base allo stipendio, o forse ho totalmente frainteso tutto il thread?

Poi guarda, io ho pregato per anni che quei due maledetti del turco e del 99 se ne andassero, eh. FYI.

Ma questo non c'entra niente e l'oggettività dei fatti è altra cosa.


----------



## Lo Gnu (20 Giugno 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> D'accordo Penso che sia Botman che Renato vogliono arrivare il Milan certo poi c'é il Lille di mezzo


E soprattutto l'attesa c'è anche di mezzo. Perché i giocatori non possono aspettare in eterno. Vediamo. Speriamo.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Giugno 2022)

come siamo finiti male...a cercare di interpretare le riflessioni esistenziali di uno che avrà la 3 elementare se tutto va bene


----------



## Antokkmilan (20 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, e allora saranno stati una allucinazione, che ti devo dire. Stiamo parlando di giocatori che scelgono squadre in base allo stipendio, o forse ho totalmente frainteso tutto il thread?
> 
> Poi guarda, io ho pregato per anni che quei due maledetti del turco e del 99 se ne andassero, eh. FYI.
> 
> Ma questo non c'entra niente e l'oggettività dei fatti è altra cosa.


In base allo stipendio appunto! era una follia rinnovare Donnarumma a 10 milioni l’anno per due anni è clausola 20 milioni vuoi contestare anche questo?se non è fattibile non si rinnova la società e chiara! giusto o sbagliato che sia chi vince a ragione! hanno avuto ragione loro mandando via a zero quei due li se faranno lo stesso con Kessie.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Giugno 2022)

Sarà qualche frase che ha letto nei cioccolatini, dai.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> In base allo stipendio appunto! era una follia rinnovare Donnarumma a 10 milioni l’anno per due anni è clausola 20 milioni vuoi contestare anche questo?se non è fattibile non si rinnova la società e chiara! giusto o sbagliato che sia chi vince a ragione! hanno avuto ragione loro mandando via a zero quei due li se faranno lo stesso con Kessie.



Bah, guarda, non ci ho capito niente nei tuoi discorsi, scusami ma mi sembra che qualcuno è in confusione.

L'amico @Dexter ha detto che un giocatore preferirebbe il PSG, probabilmente per soldi e prestigio. A me è sembrato di capire che invece fai affidamento su Sanches, che verrebbe da noi per motivi di "passione" e perché vede il Milan come una bella avventura calcistica, adducendo il fatto che abbiamo vinto anche in condizioni difficoltose, mentre i Messi e Mbappè sono in realtà dei perdenti.

Io ti ho solo fatto osservare che questi slanci di amore capitano raramente, come ampiamente dimostrato dalle dinamiche odierne seguite dai giocatori, e dal fatto che ne abbiamo persi ben 3 a zero, perché guardano prima cosa al money.

Punto.

Poi il fatto che spero nell'arrivo di Sanches, e tutte le considerazioni sui vari disertori, sono cose che ho già esposto.

Poi per me chiudiamola pure qui, che se no diventiamo noiosi.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sarà qualche frase che ha letto nei cioccolatini, dai.



Forse cioccolatini allucinogeni


----------



## Igniorante (20 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse cioccolatini allucinogeni



Speriamo siano di quelle sostanze che fanno venir male.
In tal caso potrebbe accettare, quando gli offriremo un contratto che prevede un pagamento in noccioline.


----------



## diavolo (20 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Secondo me noi ci facciamo mille viaggi ma per il 99% dei calciatori conta una cosa: la pecunia.
> Messi o messias sono relativi


Poi però vedi Lukaku che rinuncia a 25 milioni di euro per tornare all'India.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Speriamo siano di quelle sostanze che fanno venir male.
> In tal caso potrebbe accettare, quando gli offriremo un contratto che prevede un pagamento in *noccioline*.



Gli daranno pure quelle allucinogene per farlo restare


----------



## Maurizio91 (20 Giugno 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non lo so dove andrà a giocare Sanches, ma una cosa è certa: a 25 anni dopo aver sbagliato un paio di scelte di carriera non può più sbagliare.
> 
> Credo che aldilà dei soldi debba valutare sopratutto tecnicamente la sua prossima squadra.


Che si sia ricordato che in una super big (Bayern) andò male?

Il centrocampo del PSG come sta messo? Avrebbe molto spazio?


----------



## Antokkmilan (20 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Bah, guarda, non ci ho capito niente nei tuoi discorsi, scusami ma mi sembra che qualcuno è in confusione.
> 
> L'amico @Dexter ha detto che un giocatore preferirebbe il PSG, probabilmente per soldi e prestigio. A me è sembrato di capire che invece fai affidamento su Sanches, che verrebbe da noi per motivi di "passione" e perché vede il Milan come una bella avventura calcistica, adducendo il fatto che abbiamo vinto anche in condizioni difficoltose, mentre i Messi e Mbappè sono in realtà dei perdenti.
> 
> ...


Ma cosa c’è da capire ? la politica del Milan è chiara! se lui preferisce andare al Psg a guadagnare è giocatore con i campioni che vada nessun problema. Ho solo elencato i benefici di giocare nel Milan di oggi tutto qui. La mia era una provocazione…nel senso che alla fine della fiera non mi sembra che il Psg ogni anno vinca la coppa nonostante ha i suoi campioni anzi…se non hai capito i mei discorsi allora te li rifaccio così è più chiaro: Se la società “perde” a zero due titolari che voi continuate a ripetere da inizio anno, ma l’anno dopo nonostante questa grande perdita il Milan vince chi ha avuto ragione ? Poi: secondo te era giusto rinnovare Chalanoglu?? era giusto rinnovare Donnarumma?? per me no! ma queste sono miei opinioni giuste o sbagliate.Poi sono d’accordo che il giocatore sceglie il dio denaro! legittimo! buon per loro! ma sportivamente parlando non mi si dica che è meglio il Psg per un giocatore giovane che vuole crescere rispetto al Milan.


----------



## Zenos (20 Giugno 2022)




----------



## numero 3 (20 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Il Milan di Redbird ha vinto uno scudetto con la rosa da sesto posto( secondo la maggior parte degli utenti qui diceva questo) mentre l’armata branca leone con le figurine continua a fare figuracce in mondovisione nonostante abbia Messi…io due domande me le farei.




Si, ok, ma ogni anno il PSG ha le potenzialità per stravincere tutto, il Milan no.
Io portoghese con i dread ex Bayern e Swansea non avrei dubbi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2022)

Speriamo che venga lui perchè ho letto quelle che secondo la stampa sarebbero le alternative e c'è da preoccuparsi seriamente: Veretout e Cristante.
Non si può passare da Sanches a Veretout o Cristante.


----------



## evideon (20 Giugno 2022)

La mente è proiettata alla materialità della vita. Sesso, denaro e potere. L'anima, in quanto immateriale, considera gli aspetti più nobili ed ideali della vita. Detto questo si spera che Sanches abbia un animo nobile...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Giugno 2022)

Comunque è una perculata gigantesca, non capisco come facciate a dar corda ai post dei giocatori. Una foto di un insegna con la suddetta scritta e tutti a filosofeggiare... 

Tra l'altro l'altra foto del post è lui che tamarreggia 

Sai che risate che si fanno questi quando si interpreta anche il modo in cui si pettinano.


----------



## egidiopersempre (20 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Solo uno scemo verrebbe nel Milan di Redbird piuttosto che al PSG con Messi e Mbappe. Chissà i giocatori della nostra rosa cosa pensano della situazione...


dipende .... può essere che il furbo poi non veda il campo per l'intera stagione... mentre lo scemo viene e gioca e si fa una carriera. E' così forte da pensare di fare il titolare (o il co-titolare) al PSG?


----------



## Dexter (20 Giugno 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> dipende .... può essere che il furbo poi non veda il campo per l'intera stagione... mentre lo scemo viene e gioca e si fa una carriera. E' così forte da pensare di fare il titolare (o il co-titolare) al PSG?


Il direttore sportivo del PSG é lo stesso che lo portó al Lille, e a centrocampo Verratti a parte non son messi benissimo, quindi sicuramente si giocherebbe un posto da titolare. Se poi va a far panchina allora é scemo, ma se gli venissero date rassicurazioni in tal senso allora non vedo perché scegliere QUESTO Milan con questa proprietà (non il Milan in generale..)


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Post critpico di Renato Sanches (conteso da Milan e PSG) sui social:"Scegli ciò che è giusto per la tua anima e non per il tuo ego".


Renato


----------



## folletto (20 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Solo uno scemo verrebbe nel Milan di Redbird piuttosto che al PSG con Messi e Mbappe. Chissà i giocatori della nostra rosa cosa pensano della situazione...


Non è detto, la rosa del PSG è un'ammucchiata e basta poco per non vedere il campo, ok, più soldi e più possibilità di vincere La Coppa ma rischi anche e non poco. Certo anche da noi......se il buon giorno si vede dal mattino......


----------



## egidiopersempre (20 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il direttore sportivo del PSG é lo stesso che lo portó al Lille, e a centrocampo Verratti a parte non son messi benissimo, quindi sicuramente si giocherebbe un posto da titolare. Se poi va a far panchina allora é scemo, ma se gli venissero date rassicurazioni in tal senso allora non vedo perché scegliere QUESTO Milan con questa proprietà (non il Milan in generale..)


questo milan con questa proprietà ha fatto crescere e mettere in evidenza qualsiasi giocatore buono gli sia passato fra le mani, dal punto di vista di un giovane in rampa di lancio è l'ideale. Il tuo ragionamento è giusto per chi al culmine della carriera cerca la squadra vincente. Andare al PSG conviene se sei un fenomeno e sei sicuro di giocare oppure se vuoi prendere soldi e te ne freghi se giocherai o no.


----------



## uolfetto (20 Giugno 2022)

Commento molto probabilmente scritto per impressionare qualche fregna e noi ci facciamo 9 pagine di commenti. Non è che stiamo tanto bene eh.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Comunque è una perculata gigantesca, non capisco come facciate a dar corda ai post dei giocatori. Una foto di un insegna con la suddetta scritta e tutti a filosofeggiare...
> 
> Tra l'altro l'altra foto del post è lui che tamarreggia
> 
> Sai che risate che si fanno questi quando si interpreta anche il modo in cui si pettinano.


Interessante è che sotto il suo commento c'è una valanga di commenti di tifosi milanisti, mentre a quelli del PSG frega meno di zero. 

Vediamo come va a finire questa storia, a parte queste parentesi social che fanno comunque colore.


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Interessante è che sotto il suo commento c'è una valanga di commenti di tifosi milanisti, mentre a quelli del PSG frega meno di zero.
> 
> Vediamo come va a finire questa storia, a parte queste parentesi social che fanno comunque colore.


Ah beh. Quelli che si mettono a fischiare Messi? Ahah, figurati cosa gli importi di Sanches.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Giugno 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> questo milan con questa proprietà ha fatto crescere e mettere in evidenza qualsiasi giocatore buono gli sia passato fra le mani, dal punto di vista di un giovane in rampa di lancio è l'ideale. Il tuo ragionamento è giusto per chi al culmine della carriera cerca la squadra vincente. Andare al PSG conviene se sei un fenomeno e sei sicuro di giocare oppure se vuoi prendere soldi e te ne freghi se giocherai o no.


Tra l'altro Renato rischia seriamente di non essere convocato ai mondiali.
Andare al PSG rischiando di non giocare non lo vedo il modo migliore per rilanciarsi.


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro Renato rischia seriamente di non essere convocato ai mondiali.
> Andare al PSG rischiando di non giocare non lo vedo il modo migliore per rilanciarsi.


Ecco questa tra le ragioni per venire da noi è la più reale.


----------



## numero 3 (20 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro Renato rischia seriamente di non essere convocato ai mondiali.
> Andare al PSG rischiando di non giocare non lo vedo il modo migliore per rilanciarsi.



Tra l'altro giusto per andare OT ....Ma ci rendiamo conto che stagione sarà? I big che si risparmiano fino a novembre, poi mondiale e rientro in carreggiata a febbraio...
Secondo me i campionati verranno vinti solo da outsider..


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Giugno 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro giusto per andare OT ....Ma ci rendiamo conto che stagione sarà? I big che si risparmiano fino a novembre, poi mondiale e rientro in carreggiata a febbraio...
> Secondo me i campionati verranno vinti solo da outsider..


Il contrario secondo me. Chi ha rose ampie è avvantaggiato.
Inoltre chi va al mondiale si allena e gioca nei due mesi.
Chi sta a casa gioca a carte per due mesi.

A logica vedo super avvantaggiate le grandi squadre, però boh ci sta anche che siano stagioni da outsider. È un inedito. Puo succedere un po' di tutto.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro Renato rischia seriamente di non essere convocato ai mondiali.
> Andare al PSG rischiando di non giocare non lo vedo il modo migliore per rilanciarsi.


Questo mi chiedevo quando qualche settimana fa guardavo una partita del Portogallo: perché Sanches non era in squadra? 
Infortunato per l'ennesima volta? 
Non convocato? Eppure molti dicono che sarebbe se non il centrocampista più forte, uno dei tre migliori in serie A


----------



## pazzomania (20 Giugno 2022)

Mi sa che finirà come al solito

Mille nomi sognanti praticamente "già fatti" da mesi, poi le cose si complicano, e alla fine ci facciamo i rasponi sul Raspadori di turno in preda all' ansia e alla disperazione.

L' anno scorso non prendevamo sonno aspettando il fatidico rientro di Messias dopo 3 mesi di "ri-preparazione", a novembre


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Giugno 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Questo mi chiedevo quando qualche settimana fa guardavo una partita del Portogallo: perché Sanches non era in squadra?
> Infortunato per l'ennesima volta?
> Non convocato? Eppure molti dicono che sarebbe se non il centrocampista più forte, uno dei tre migliori in serie A


Per me sarebbe titolare per qualità senza dubbio, ma viene da una stagione mediocre del Lille e il Portogallo ha una concorrenza terrificante non è l'Italia!

Io credo che Sanches debba prendere una decisione delicata per la sua carriera. Puo svoltare e diventare un top player oppure perdere il treno decisivo. Penso che lui e Mendes lo sappiano bene.
Poi vedremo quello che succede. Noi lo seguiamo da mesi, sa che arriverebbe atteso 3 amato da tutti. Al PSG è vero che trova Galtier, ma se le cose vanno male lo cacciano dopo pochi mesi come i suoi predecessori e magari Sanches si ritrova ai margini, di nuovo, dopo il Bayern.
Io credo che la questione sia tra noi e il Lille perché non ho dubbi che Sanches farà di tutto per venire al Milan, altre opzioni le prenderà in considerazione solo se ci ritiriamo. È una sensazione che ho.


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me sarebbe titolare per qualità senza dubbio, ma viene da una stagione mediocre del Lille e il Portogallo ha una concorrenza terrificante non è l'Italia!
> 
> Io credo che Sanches debba prendere una decisione delicata per la sua carriera. Puo svoltare e diventare un top player oppure perdere il treno decisivo. Penso che lui e Mendes lo sappiano bene.
> Poi vedremo quello che succede. Noi lo seguiamo da mesi, sa che arriverebbe atteso 3 amato da tutti. Al PSG è vero che trova Galtier, ma se le cose vanno male lo cacciano dopo pochi mesi come i suoi predecessori e magari Sanches si ritrova ai margini, di nuovo, dopo il Bayern.
> Io credo che la questione sia tra noi e il Lille perché non ho dubbi che Sanches farà di tutto per venire al Milan, altre opzioni le prenderà in considerazione solo se ci ritiriamo. È una sensazione che ho.


Oh io ci credo zero a questi post criptici, sono valide tutte le ricostruzioni se vogliamo dircela tutta, e devo dire che hanno anche un senso. Alla fine se è intelligente viene al Milan, e non lo dico perché mi farebbe estremamente comodo  

Rileggendo quello che scrivi potrebbe essere Galtier l'anima? L'allenatore che lo ha rilanciato e a cui sembra essere molto legato dalle dichiarazioni. Bohhhh, meglio lasciare stare questi post.


----------

